# Urgent - Changing fuel pump on 95 Nissan Altima



## paramthegreat (Jul 12, 2004)

hi all,
I recently purchased what seemed to be good deal on a 95 nissan altima. but now it turns out that i have a bad apple with me. anyway to cut story short, my car has been stalling for quite some days now. it will start, but despite a full gas tank and give lots of accelaration, my car stalls. my mechanic tell me that its a bad fuel pump because its generating a pressure of only 20 instead of 45.
i want to know if I can get a fuel pump and change it myself. i do not want to spend on the labour and i need to get the car up and running soon.
thanx a lot,
parminder.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The fuel pump replacement is a rather easy fix. But to first check to make sure the fuel pump is the problem and not the regulator, install a fuel pressure gauge in between the filter and the fuel injector rail. To relieve the fuel pressure on the line pull the fuel pump fuse in the interior fuse panel and try starting the car, turning it over for about 10 seconds usually is sufficient. Then turn the ignition on and then gingerly clamp the fuel return line hose with a pair of pliers and check the fuel pressure reading. Also try this after you start it and unplug the vacuum line going to the regulator. If both of these procedures make only a small or no difference in the measured pressure then the pump is very likely bad.
If you do need to replace the fuel pump, I recommend buying a Haynes manual because the section on the pump replacement is a good step by step.
Hope this helps.

Oh and the pressure should be between 32-46 psi when it is operating normally. 

Troy


----------

